# PRAGUE for TOURISTS (plus a Tourist Manifesto!)



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

In another thread, someone whose pictures I like very much commented that it was a pity I only focused on the "touristy" bits of the cities I visit. Somehow, the word "Tourist" has become suspect and somewhat dirty. Why? Why, if tourism is such a valuable source of income for the countries and cities blessed with beauty worth traveling thousands of kilometres to see? Why, if it creates so many jobs and directly transfers currencies that can help reduce large trade deficits? Because in the worst cases, tourism can even threaten the very survival of the places (un)lucky enough to deserve most attention. Tourists crowd places, create paralell economies and physical areas completely disconnected from the lives of the local inhabitants. They distort the lives of people living in the places they visit. 

So, what's the alternative? Avoid Venice, Paris and Prague? Wouldn't you be missing out, though? Not go to the Louvre, avoid crossing St Peter's Square and not even think about a cruise down the Thames? Surely, there are dozens of places in each "touristy" place that "tourists" don't even know about and are just as good, if not better than the main sights, but... What about the main sights themselves? Those are the ones that make you want to go in the first place, right? There are now magazines and books that promote "active" or "engaged" travel alternatives: work with the poor, learn the language, participate in the harvest... get involved! Be a TRAVELER, not a TOURIST! But, isn't that going too far? Aren't these experiences also ultimately unauthentic and sanitized? Would you still not go to the "touristy" places after you're done talking with the locals? And it all sounds a bit contrived, doesn't it? Too much effort goes to avoid doing what the TOURISTS do... 

I think I have my own "solution", or more exactly, "perspective," which is certainly more modest and much less ambitious than "getting involved." What's yours??? 

While you think about it, let's not be afraid to be "just TOURISTS" and join me on my first visit to the gorgeous Czech capital!!
On a first visit, you will probably spend your time in a relatively tiny area, the North Easter part of which is limited by the Náměstí Republiky (Republic Square), where several mid-size hotels in non-historical buildings are located. There is also a metro station right there. 














































But the building that will draw your attention in the square is the Obecní dům, (Municipal House) a 1912 Art Nouveau wonder housing a concert hall, bars and restaurants, exhibition spaces and tons of pretty details.





















































































































































































From there, the pedestrianized Celetná Street takes you the Tourist epicentre of the city: Old City square.













































































































































































And, here we are, and we have truly arrived. Staroměstské náměstí (Old Town Square) is a breathtaking visual riot of medieval, renaissance, baroque and art nouveau ornamentation. Just my cup of tea!:cheers:




















































































































































































































































In the square, much will catch your eye. Among the pretty buildings, this one, 
the Golz-Kinský Palace, is especially interesting and one of the few you can actually walk into. This renaissance and baroque beauty houses the Antiquity section of the Czech National Gallery. 























































This huge gothic building, Kostel Matky Boží před Týnem (Church of our Lady of of Týn) is very visible from the square and looms over everything in Stare Město (Old Town). Everything about it is visible, except the entrance, which is around the corner down a narrow alley!














































The other large church in the square, the baroque Svatý Mikuláš (Saint Nicholas), looks (and is) much more accesible. In the Týn church, they won't let you take pics!! hno:



















That's it for now. Na viděnou!


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful pics, as always kay:
What an incredible city !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great pictures :cheers:...and you are right...there is nothing wrong with being "just a tourist"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome photos from Prague; well done :cheers:


----------



## TheDarknight (Jan 8, 2011)

Incredible pictures of astonishing architecture!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Wonderful city!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to Prague!

Still in Staroměstské náměstí (Old Town Square), the large church with the baroque façade is Svatý Mikuláš (St Nicholas Church). It used to be an orthodox church, which becomes obvious once you notice the cross-shaped, Greek-style floor plan, the spectacular byzantine chandelier and the stained glass. 












































































































































































Now, going back to our Tourist Manifesto, we shall not let anyone think less of us just because we are “tourists.” However, we should still find ways to make our experience as worthy and dignified as possible. 

Respect is a good place to start. We shall not go to any place with any preconceived notions and we shall keep an open mind. Most places won’t run the way we are used to back home. Just because we foreigners find something unnerving, disconcerting or illogical, we shouldn’t be too quick to judge. It most probably makes perfect sense to locals, and for very good reason. 

Still firmly along the tourist route, Staré radnice, the Old City Hall. 






















































































































Of course, even if the lines are long, you should still visit, because the views over the whole central city are amazing. I loved that about Prague, the views that the hilly geography allows. 




























Respect also goes for local standards of decency, modesty in dress and behavior. Keep your rowdy, raucous antics under control. Do not litter or pollute. Observe the rules. We are all Ambassadors of our countries when we travel.


























































































































































To me, if a place is worth seeing, you should go see it. It’s your right to see the achievements of your fellow human beings, or be witness to the prodigies or nature. But precisely because it’s an achievement or because it represents the beauty of nature, the place deserves your respect, attention and understanding. Understanding is what will set you apart from the hordes, and make your experience a much more meaningful one. 





















































































































































































Understanding means you should make it to a place with at least some knowledge about what you’re about to see. What makes it remarkable, what did it change? Who built it and why? Many people find places, works of art and sights “overrated” only because they go to see them expecting to be “entertained,” as if visiting a historic place should be akin to going to see a show. Our own ignorance often forbids appreciation. It is not true that art speaks to anyone. Often, it only whispers. But you may be too numbed by the stimuli of modern life to hear it. And you need to understand its language. 
































































Understanding also means that you have to take your time. Read the brochure. Reserve the guided tour. Get the audio guide. This will normally mean you won’t have time to “do” ten cities in 15 days. Don’t allow yourself to just be herded around by someone brandishing a large umbrella or a handkerchief tied to the tip of a cane. 

Back on the ground, the super-famous astrological clock. Originally set up in the 13th Century, it’s one of the oldest clocks in the world. Incredibly complex for its time, it features a the zodiac calendar, an astronomical dial and astrolabe.














































Additional images of the square…


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

pure elegance

if europe had one symbol, one crown, it would be prague


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great thread. Liked the pics of St Nicholas in the Old Town. This church did not appear to be open to the public in the summer of '89 when I visited.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Excellent set.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And very nice updates from Prague


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to Prague and to our manifesto!

Prague Castle is high on every tourist's list visiting the Czech capital. But when you finally make it to the "Castle" you realize the place isn't just a castle as such, but a large complex that includes several palaces and churches, including the huge St Vitus cathedral! 















































































































You should of course, visit some of the actual buildings and museum in the Castle, which takes us back to our rumminations about tourism and its discontents. Another way to make your tourist life more meaningful is to take your time. Don't try to cover too much ground on a single visit. Go for depth, don't spread yourself too thin. "Doing" ten European cities in 20 days, and just getting off the bus or the cruise for a few hours is not enough! 

Just visiting all the sites in Prague Castle can take you a couple of days, but my personal highlight was probably climbing the stairs of the cathedral's spire, for a bird's eye view of the castle and an closeup look of the gargoyles.







And beyond the castle, the tower commands views over pretty much the whole of Prague!













































Now let's descend from the castle and back to Mala Strána for a well deserved break and an early dinner!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous city. I am simply speechless. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great & very nice updates from Prague


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome city and the architecture which is predominantly baroque is simply exhilerating.
the gothic cathedral is great too.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

very nice and wonderful perspectives. You succeed in catching on the buildings details and the part of the city which gives the glamor of the city. 

Prague seems to me that is the only city in Europe where every building have a story, a fairytale through building's statues (towers, coats of arms, rooster on the buildings) which are the characters of this story. That's why I love Prague and why I considered it the best city in Europe, because it's a fairytale city  :cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

aljuarez....congratulations....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's start today on the West part of town and move back towards the old town. 

The area west of Mala Strana ("Small" Town) includes wonders of its own, including the Strahov Monastery, with its awesome library, which features two of the most beautiful rooms ever created to hold reading material.































As so often with touristy areas, if you just move a block away from the main drags (in this case the Nerudova / Udoz thoroughfare), you may see nice places. Here is the Luwkowicz palace, housing the German Embassy. The backside gardens of this palace became familiar to news audiences all over the world in the early 1990s as the place where hundreds of East Germans camped out to escape communism, back when the palace was the West German Embassy.









Walking right below the castle now...
















Moving on towards the riverside and the Charles Bridge...



















Let's cross the gorgeous bridge, once more! This never gets old, believe me! :cheers:















The tower on the old town end of the bridge is regarded one of the most significant and representative gothic structures in Europe. And the views aren't bad! 

































Also at the end of the end of the Charles Bridge, some nice sights. The churches of St Francis of Assisi and Saint Savior, with the statue of Bohemian King and and Holy Roman Emperor Charles IV, who started construction of the bridge.










...and we're back in the old town.





















Let's rest our tired feet in one of Prague's classic café houses, the Grand Café Orient, inside the cubist House of the Black Madonna.











And to cap a perfect touristy day, join me for an awesome night of art and music at Prague's gorgeous Opera House!


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these amazing pics, the city is breathtaking. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your amazing photos of my favorite city in the world!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! One of the most beautiful cities in the world, no doubt about that! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Update from the gorgeous Czech capital!

One thing you can do to avoid feeling like just another tourist in the herd (because, face it, you are!), is to get there before the rest do!
I love getting up at the crack of dawn, and capture the places that will be mobbed before they open. In Prague, the wonderful alleys and lanes of the old city are at their most mysterious in the early morning.























Like the rest of Europe, many of Prague's most striking architecture comes from its religious past. The city's gothic, baroque and renaissance churches and convents are a must. Here, we approach the façade of the Tyn Church, the gothic mass looming over just the North Side of the Old City square. The entrance, strangely enough, is hidden around a couple of narrow alleys. 

Below, the façade of the baroque Church of St Jacob.































The Jewish quarter and the Kafka monument







Buildings and façades... 































































Finally, let's focus on some details of the city's many art nouveau-style buildings. Gorgeousness!











































And now... coffee!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

this one city with a great character such as the rich architecture of the churches and other structures.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Just beyond the Old Town, the New Town (Nové Mesto) has wider, longer streets with larger buildings, but still full of turn-of-the-20th-century splendor. It lacks the magic of the old town, but it also feels more like a real city, with locals going about their business. 

































The area holds some of the most magnificent concentrations of art nouveau in Europe, among many buildings in other styles. 

























The focus of the area is the Stanislas Square -more like a wide boulevard, really - with the National Museum at the end. Art nouveau overload at this point! If you agree with the great Austrian architet Adolf Loos that "ornament is crime", you might want to skip Prague altogether...:lol:





































The old Jewish area is full of beautiful architecture as well, but none as poignant as the old cemetery. It's a little depressing, and photos are not allowed anywhere indoors, but you should most definitely visit. 













Back to the old town now! :cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Just when we thought we saw it all....a new set with more breath taking beauty.....but as a tourist where is the McDonalds??..:nuts::lol::nuts::lol::nuts:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Back in the first dictrict, for more art nouveau and romantic streets.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Very nice! But... where is everybody???


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Riding the metro, obviously! :lol:
I've received other comments to that effect. I'm trying to capture more of the locals in my trips. With my new powerful zoom lens, I feel a little bit more confident. I don't have to get so close...


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of Prague, arguably the most enchanting of European capitals!





















































































Kampa Island is one of the leafy areas on the river. The island is also home to the Kampa Museum of Contemporary Art. It showcases mostly Czech artists. 









The views towards the old and new town aren't too shabby from the island, methinks...















The National Theatre, which I haven't been able to see from the inside...hno:









More delicious art nouveau!











Cafés abound... both cute and cozy and big and grand.









And more random images...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague :cheers:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful...love the close-up details of those charming buildings.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the gorgeous Czech capital!































































Let's cross the Charles Bridge again, this time from the Old Town into Mala Straná.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful! Very nice photography


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Republic Square, where the old town meets the new town









Most essential sight here is the Municipal House, an art nouveau beauty



















It's now to the Hradcany district to check out the Loretan Church, with its cubic chapel hosting the supposedly miraculous image of the Virgin. Baroque overload! 































On your back to the river through Mala Strana, you should visit the West Tower of the Charles Bridge. The rooftops of Paris have nothing on the rooftops of Prague if you ask me! The geography is prettier, for sure!


----------



## Toxem (Oct 19, 2013)

Really nice photos! I stayed in Prague for a week and fell in love with the city. The architecture, the charm, the beer, the food... everything! I would love to visit it again.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Malá Strana (literally the "small town") is the west part of town across the river, and site of the spectacular Prague Castle. But the area beneath the castle hill is definitely worth exploring!

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

The most unavoidable-looking sight in Mala Strana is the church of St. Nicholas, a huge, 18th-Century, baroque Jesuit church. Go in! 

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

The views from the church tower provide amazing views over the whole city. The church and its tower were a surveillance station for the communist regime. You can visit a small but poignant museum showing some of the artifacts and machines used by the government to spy on its own people. Give today's degree and abundance of threats to privacy and opportunities for surveillance (even if profit is more often than not the reason), the displays look quaint and unsettling, at the same time. Anyway, to the views, now...

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

The church of St. Thomas is another baroque beauty on this side of the river.

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr 

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

A few images of the Malá Strana district before going up Castle Hill. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

The way up to the Castle offers great views, of course!

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

The "Castle" is actually a whole walled-in district. Lots of official-looking stuff here, from fluttering flags to stiff uniformed guards. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Even if many visitors don't know it until they're actually there, St Vitus Cathedral the most memorable sight on Castle Hill. Because of its location on the hill, the sunlight hits the nave for many more hours than in other, gloomier, darker gothic temples. This one is surprisingly luminous. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Old Town Square, the center of the center of town

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Just off the Old City, interesting details and art nouveau ornamentation more than keep up with the medieval charm. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

St Gilles, another baroque beauty on the edge of the old town.

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Down by the river

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Old Prague 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

exhilarting! the best of baroque is shown in your churches and wow, truly spectacular,
and your gothic cathedral is awesome as well - a real classic examples of these schools.
I might visit Prague but I have to condition myself for the ordeal of travelling long distance.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

If you're in town, don't miss the chance to see the central area on a boat!

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


And straight from the bridge where the landing of the boat tours is, stairs lead directly uphill for even more great views of Prague. Now that's what _I_ call density!! :banana:

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More views from the hills 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

If you continue walking West through the hilltop Letenské Park, you'll eventually make it back to the Castle. The Royal Gardens are your main reason to make it up here, other than the views, of course!

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


And we make it back to the Castle District

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Heading down now

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


And we're back in the Small Town.

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Into the New Town

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow really beautiful ...Prague, Vienna and Bucharest are my favorite cities in Europe!!!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ A golden line of beauty, indeed!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Exploring the lower parts of Malá Strana just below castle hill. This is a wonderfully scenic neighborhood. Mostly residential, but in that old Europe kind of way. If there is a cuter neighborhood in the middle of a European capital, I need to know where it is!

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr



I was revisiting this part of town to see Schwarzenberg Palace. Notice the stensiled bricks on the building in the back. That's it. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Schwarzenberg Palace is the Rennaissance palace in the castle district. It's surprisingly modern for its time. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Over the hill now, past the castle. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr





Back in the Old Town

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely Prague.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG that door and fanlight.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Prague will charm you, even in grey weather 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Wallenstein Palace is the site of the Czech Senate, and the gardens in front are a great treat, even without the flowers in bloom. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Museum of Decorative Arts, a Neo-Renaissance building. No photos allowed!

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

The former monastery of Saint Agnes of Bohemia, currently the museum of medieval art and Culture.

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


The Rudolfinum, an art exhibition center and concert hall. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr





Architectural details. I recently learned that Berlin and other major cities, especially in Germany, went through a period where they actually took away the type of stucco ornamentation that is so common in buildings from the art nouveau period in Prague. There is even a German word for it: _Entstuckung_. Just a few years after its heyday, the style was considered fake, decadent and old-fashioned, even though its proponets were members of an avant-garde that sought to incorporate humanizing, natural elements back into the cold, industrial architecture of booming cities in the early 20th Century. The process continued after WWII and well into the and 70s! Well, I can't help but feel grateful Prague didn't go that way! Hopefully, people now understand that Modernity also means finding a balance between preservation and innovation. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous last set. You really capture the architectural splendour of buildings. :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

From the bottom of Malá Strana, very near the metro station, a very attractive alternative to get to the castle is up the rows of terranced gardens called simply Gardens Below the Castle. These private gardens from the 17th and 18th Centuries are actually separate properties named after the families that originated them. You can visit most of them. Without blooming flowers, early Spring may not be the best time to see them, but that shouldn't deter you! 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

And if you keep going up, you should reach the Castle District again. This is Lobcowicz Palace, where you can only take photos in the café. hno:

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

If you thought Malá Strana was cute, with its narrow street and colourful buildings, then you should see the little area along and around New Word Street (Nový Svět) just beyond the Castle. Not many services or shops, but definitely an urban idyll, with very few of the castle crowds spilling over. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*New Town: Franciscan Gardens and Our Lady of the Snows*

Of course, not everything in the New Town is new. The late medieval complex of the Franciscans, with is immaculately kept gardens and the church of Our Lady of the Snows are much older than everything else around them. This is the highest ceiling in the city, even if it’s not as impressive as the intricate gothic nave of St Vitus Cathedral or the decadent baroque ceiling of St. Nicholas. In spite of this, the entrance is not very obvious and you may miss it. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*New Town: Palác Lucerna*

The Palác Lucerna is an early 20th Century building that houses offices, performance spaces, a commercial passage, a movie theatre and the historic Café Lucerna. This is where you’ll see the famous sculpture of St Wencelas riding an upside-down, dead horse. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*The New Town*

With its grand art nouveau architecture and its abundance of modern businesses and facilities, the New Town feels both historic and modern, especially in comparison with the Old Town. You’ll also see many, many less tourists. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Smetana Hall*

Where the old town meets the new town, city hall is much more than just offices. Th espectacular Smetana Hall is one of the city’s premier venues for the performing arts. Just make sure you don’t fall in the tourist trap of cheesy daily concerts of subpar quality. They’re cheap, though, and worth the money for a look at the hall. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Green Prague*

More of gorgeous Prague from the hills 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Vinohrady: Peace Square*

Not exactly a hub for Vinohrady, leafy Peace Square is a quiet, elegant spot for a break. Pretty neogothic St Ludmilla overlooks the area. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Vinohrady*

Once you’ve made it to the New Town, the Old Town and the Castle District, what’s next? Vinohrady is a good bet. This is Prague’s central hip town, expat favorite and independent gastronomy central. Its incredible stock of beautiful art nouveau buildings, housing some massive apartments renovated in the decades after the fall of communism, explain the success. It’s located just beyond Wenceslas Square, behind the National Museum, but it’s a rather large area in the 2nd district. There’s certainly a whiff of could-be-anywhere hipsterism, but the Czech version of the hipsterhood showcases the country’s strong design traditions. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Dvořák Museum*

Just a couple South East of Charles Square, the small but delicious Dvořák museum celebrates the life and work of the famous Czech composer. Housed in a small palace that doesn’t have a historic connection to Dvořák, it is definitely worth the detour, especially for a second visit (or a first, if you are a fan!)

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Saint Ignatius*

Just South of Charles Square, the Jesuit church of Saint Ignatious is worth a stop. I make a point of dropping by Jesuit churches, because they were purposely built to awe and inspire people into remaining Catholic, as part of the specific mandate of the Counterreformation. But it was not all about stirring art and niceties. While it is risky to apply contemporary political standards to historic developments, as you walk the ailes of this beautiful place, it is still worth remembering that at some point in the 17th Century, actually a majority of Bohemians had become protestant, with many dying in the pro-Catholic repression that followed. 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*New Town Hall Views*

I wasn’t able to see the ornate formal council rooms at new city hall, but the tower is open to the public, if you want views over this part of town. 

OBSERVATION PLATFORM PET PEEVE: Must you really use such tight lattice work that not even a small hand (or a camera lens!) can confortably fit through? Of course you want to make sure no one falls or drops large objets accidentally or on purpose, but it shouldn’t be so tight that it ruins that view! (Worst offender ever: London’s “Monument”, the memorial to the victims of the Great Fire in the middle of the City). 

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr



Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr

Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


Prague, Czechia by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

